# specialized plug and play fenders



## ambitionator (15 Oct 2014)

does anyone have these? I have a specialized diverge a1 sport, and I'm having trouble trying to find a set of mudguards to fit. I tried sks but they are to big, I read maybe the specialized plug and play fenders may be ok? Anyone have any advice on these? Or does anyone have the diverge and managed to find other mudguards??
cheers


----------



## potsy (15 Oct 2014)

Looking at the Specialized site it appears that yours and the model below aren't compatible, it shows up in the blurb from the model above (The Elite) and on all models from then on.
Be interesting to find out as it is on my list of potential next bike.


----------



## ambitionator (16 Oct 2014)

potsy said:


> Looking at the Specialized site it appears that yours and the model below aren't compatible, it shows up in the blurb from the model above (The Elite) and on all models from then on.
> Be interesting to find out as it is on my list of potential next bike.


Just ordered some, will let you know


----------



## Globalti (17 Oct 2014)

Crud guards fit most road bikes and work pretty well; I used mine on the Roubaix for the London 100 in biblical rain and my bum stayed dry.


----------



## ambitionator (17 Oct 2014)

potsy said:


> Looking at the Specialized site it appears that yours and the model below aren't compatible, it shows up in the blurb from the model above (The Elite) and on all models from then on.
> Be interesting to find out as it is on my list of potential next bike.


Fitted the fenders today, they fit perfectly. Only thing to look out for is the hole you have to drill in the rear one. There are markings underneath to tell you where to drill for the size of frame you have, I have a 58cm frame but had to drill the hole marked for the 56cm frame. I think these fenders are specifically designed for the secteur, but they have all the correct holes and fittings for the diverge also, just watch out for the drilling.


----------



## ambitionator (17 Oct 2014)

Globalti said:


> Crud guards fit most road bikes and work pretty well; I used mine on the Roubaix for the London 100 in biblical rain and my bum stayed dry.


Fitted the plug and play fenders today, before I read your post. Thanks for the reply


----------



## potsy (17 Oct 2014)

ambitionator said:


> Fitted the fenders today, they fit perfectly


Wouldn't mind seeing a pic of the finished job if you could at some point


----------



## ambitionator (17 Oct 2014)

potsy said:


> Wouldn't mind seeing a pic of the finished job if you could at some point


----------



## ambitionator (17 Oct 2014)

potsy said:


> Wouldn't mind seeing a pic of the finished job if you could at some point


----------



## mic (13 Nov 2014)

This looks really nice. One question remains though as i don't want to ride with the fenders all the time... How long does it take you to mount and remove the fenders? do they need to be adjusted during the mounting process or is it really just plug&play as they say?


----------



## PaulSecteur (14 Nov 2014)

They look good, very minimalist, and almost looks like no guards are fitted.

Are they metal? Do you get any rub? I ask as it looks like there is a large unsupported area from the 11 O`clock if the seatstay bridge to the 3 o'clock of the mudguard stay.


----------



## Dragonwight (15 Nov 2014)

Can we have a link for these? They look good.


----------



## Alcdrew (20 Mar 2015)

Sorry for the dump of a very old thread but...
I've just ordered a Specy Diverge Sport  and I'm looking at mudguard options. I'd like ones that are easy to remove and put back on, these been called plug & play, sound like they should be easy to do that, is that the case? can't seem to find much info about them on the internet.


----------



## Jimpy85 (7 Apr 2015)

I'm also interested in the above question (speed of fixture & removal?)

I've just ordered the same bike and was about to buy the plug n' plays but the guy in the Specialized shop said they're awful! I should have questioned him further but didn't thinking I would just get something else, then found there isn't much choice. 

Do the people who have had them a while still think they are worth it? I hate any kind of noise coming from mud guards to the point I sometimes just prefer to get wet and muddy!


----------



## Crosstrail Guy (26 Apr 2015)

I had a pair installed on my wife's Specialized Ariel (gal's version of the Crosstrail), and sadly I must report that they are noisy. The front one seems to be fine, but the rear one has a loud clank every time she hits a bump bigger than a garden hose. I picked up the bike four or five inches and let it drop, and can easily reproduce the clank noise. Seem the two rods that run from the axel to the rear of the fender are a little lightweight and allow the fender to slap the tire--or at least have come close. Not sure exactly where the clank noise is coming from, but it may be when it goes back in place after hitting the tire--or after the extent of it travel. One thing for sure, it does not stay in place. Now it leaves it up to me to figure out a way to stop it. I haven't picked up my new Crosstrail yet, but I ordered the fenders, and I suppose they will be the same.


----------



## dave r (26 Apr 2015)

I wonder if these might be worth looking at as an alternative? http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Raleigh-Rain-Blades-Mudguard-Set_76049.htm
I've got them on my Verenti , they are a bit fiddly to fit but are OK once on the bike.


----------



## Jimpy85 (3 May 2015)

I decided to buy these in the end because of the limited choice on the diverge and failing to get a crud roadracer mk2 to fit. I thought I could come up with something to make them quiet if the noise was an issue.

How the hell are you meant to fit these to the Diverge Comp Smartweld!

First of all I've had to take the front fender to a bike shop, to have the mount rivets drilled out, as I couldn't do it with a hand drill myself! I wasn't too pleased with having to do this as I've read Specialized have said themselves that the Diverge was built with the Plug n' Play in mind.

Now I have nothing that fits into the screw hole in the fork centre (underneath) to mount the fender to, nothing in the pack fits this hole!

Also the mudguard black poles that slot into the frame are meant to be held in place by a dropout screw, the manual says to screw it in place with a 2mm allen key but the actual screw looks to only take a torx star T8 piece! How can they have made this mistake! Annoyingly I only have a T7 and a T9 so I can't get these held into place until I buy a T8.

Has anyone else fit these to a Diverge Comp Smartweld?


----------



## Chrisjl (29 Sep 2015)

I have a diverge A1 fitted with these, after the rattling became so bad I removed the mudguards. I'd originally used a rubber piece between the seat tube as this was where the rattle was coming from (the slightest jolt), all was then quiet however not long after removing them I was on the return leg of a ride when the heavens opened; this reminded me of why I'd insisted on them in the first place!
After looking at the fitting instructions online I realised that the 3 spacers that came with the kit had been placed by the chain stay bridge, by fitting one at the top by the seatstay brisge and just two at the back of the bottom bracket the guard itself was just far enough away from the seat tube - you will need some loctite on the screws to stop them vibrating loose and also ensure the cable end from the disc brakes is not touching the 'Fender stays' (american diction) as these also vibrate.
I'll let you know how I get on!


----------



## Chrisjl (13 Oct 2015)

hope that helps


----------



## PaulSecteur (13 Oct 2015)

So... are they silent now? 

I like the idea of the carbon diverge with these... but i still like my AWOL with its huge guards too.



Chrisjl said:


> hope that helps


----------



## Humdinger4u (2 Nov 2015)

ambitionator said:


> Fitted the fenders today, they fit perfectly. Only thing to look out for is the hole you have to drill in the rear one. There are markings underneath to tell you where to drill for the size of frame you have, I have a 58cm frame but had to drill the hole marked for the 56cm frame. I think these fenders are specifically designed for the secteur, but they have all the correct holes and fittings for the diverge also, just watch out for the drilling.



So these are the plug and play from Specialized not Crud guards correct? Just want to make sure, I want to order a pair.


----------



## Rick Dyer (14 Nov 2015)

I bought a Specialized Diverge 2016 model recently from Hargroves Cycles in Southampton. Now that the roads are getting wet I decided to get some mudguards. I particularly wanted the rather neat Specialized 'Plug & Play' ones that I have read about in one of the threads above. However Hargroves now tell me that they are unavailable, so I went online and found that even through online stores such as Tredz all I can do is pre-order them for delivery around the end of November. I'm a bit disappointed that Secialized have built a plug & Play fitting system for an accessory that they cannot or will not supply.


----------



## PaulSecteur (14 Nov 2015)

I think there is a new version coming out... its the one with the bent stays.


----------



## mrchiggles (17 Dec 2015)

I managed to get some from special order via Evans cycle to work - the guy advised me that they only had a few left in the country for end of November delivery (which I managed to get!) otherwise it's Jan. They're being fitted by the mechanic this weekend onto my new Diverge A1 so I'll let you know how I get on. Maybe Specialized didn't realise winter was coming and people might want mudguards!


----------



## mrchiggles (3 Jan 2016)

Took the guys at Evans about an hour to fit these which seemed to involve much drilling and swearing. The final result is excellent and very neat, well worth the effort.

If you are going to buy these and aren't too handy with a drill then probably best to pay the local bike shop to fit...


----------

